# [Gentoo on Mac OS X] portage-2.0.51.22-r2 NOT merged[Risolt]

## RenfildDust

Codice:

```
#emerge -v world
```

Ouput: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r2 to /
> 
> [...] (Sorvoliamo l'output corretto)
> ...

 

Ho provato a cambiare i permessi a /usr/lib/portage/pym/ e discendenti è uguale...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

Prova con:

```
#FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge portage
```

Poi se funziona, da un'occhiata alla doc per capire cosa hai fatto  :Wink:  (anche se la stringa è abbastanza autoesplicativa)

----------

## tomasino

ma gentoo su macosx è ancora vivo?

----------

## shev

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> ma gentoo su macosx è ancora vivo?

 

Decisamente si, aumentano di giorno in giorno gli ebuild disponibili (sempre pochi, ma cmq in aumento)

----------

## RenfildDust

 *shev wrote:*   

> Prova con:
> 
> ```
> #FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge portage
> ```
> ...

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Funziona!!! Grazie Shev!!!

----------

## shev

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

>     Funziona!!! Grazie Shev!!!

 

Ma hai seguito anche la seconda parte del mio consiglio, cioè documentarti su ciò che hai fatto? Poichè quella stringa permette a portage di sovrascrivere file non creati da portage stesso, quindi potenzialmente potrebbe sovrascriverti file di sistema di macosx con conseguenze non sempre felici. Ragion per cui verifica sempre bene quali file vanno in collisione con quelli che portage vorrebbe installare e se reputi la collisione "ragionevole", allora sovrascrivi. Non vorrei aver sulla coscienza il tuo sistema  :Razz: 

----------

